
Puffin Web Browser on iOS, Adieu - ytch
https://www.puffin.com/ios/puffin-web-browser/termination.php
======
jedisct1
This is very sad.

I enjoyed Puffin a lot. Originally to access websites requiring Flash. But I
then started to appreciate it for its speed when my connection was bad (e.g.
while commuting), as well as for securely browsing untrusted websites.

Puffin worked really well.

Sad to see it go because of Apple's policy.

